# Frogs and setup pics



## tourett (Feb 28, 2005)

Just thought I'd add some pics of my GTF setup. I used to have the full on half and half tank with live plants and fish and artificial rain, THe Works.
I lost a frog and another started to get sick, so I changed the whole setup. The have never been better all eating like pigs and shinny and healthy :lol: sounds like shampoo commercial. They just love their froggy condo we call it the Lilly Pad. I'd like hear what people think.
Tourett


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 28, 2005)

What was wrong with your froggies Tourett? You said you lost one and another got sick? Nice looking set up.


----------



## instar (Feb 28, 2005)

do they have high branches to perch on?


----------



## tourett (Feb 28, 2005)

And This


----------



## saikrett (Feb 28, 2005)

very nice


----------



## tourett (Feb 28, 2005)

sorry guys slow at getting pics up on dial up at home. Is quicker if do on BB at work. :wink:


----------



## instar (Feb 28, 2005)

very nice Tourette, are they a pair?


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 28, 2005)

Do the frogs actually go inside the box? And what are the measurements of the tank?


----------



## tourett (Feb 28, 2005)

Some nice pics saikrett, but wheres the frogs.
Rodent Rancher my big femele died, she got very sticky and lumpy and had breathing problems. My other female started showing the same symptoms and so I changed everything. I have GTFs in my back yard so I made my setup like my back yard.
Tourett


----------



## tourett (Feb 28, 2005)

rodentrancher said:


> Do the frogs actually go inside the box? And what are the measurements of the tank?


Yes mate they have their own condo. The tank is bout 3 x 2 x2 foot.
Tourett


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 28, 2005)

So you reckon there could have been too much humidity and dampness in your previous setup Tourett? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## tourett (Feb 28, 2005)

Instar There are 5 GTFs in there. Some where sleeping.

Yeah RR for sure too much humidity. I suppose the point I was trying to make was that you go to all the trouble in the world to make a fantastic setup, but who are you going to all that trouble for, the frogs or you.
The frog are thriving in the simplest of setups. Easy to clean plenty of space to jump around, and they can choose what level they want to sleep at.
Tourett


----------



## instar (Feb 28, 2005)

Yup exactly, they dont really like it that humid, simplicity works well ive found. sorry to hear about your female


----------



## tourett (Feb 28, 2005)

instar said:


> sorry to hear about your female


Yeah, its never nice to loose a pet, she was the big breeder.
Thanks mate.
Tourett


----------



## indicus (Feb 28, 2005)

"Looks good mate, ya carnt help but love them, their mad.....we have a few resident ones that think they own the house, one's quite comical, he lives beside the soap holder in the bathroom, hop's into the lounge after dark and waits to be hand fed moths from the screen door, if this fails he makes his way to the cats water bowl for a pit stop, a hopeful ambush on a unsuspecting cat...........if this gains on attention he goes to the snake room and gets onto the woodie container and peers in mornfully.....it's a nut!!!, worth standing in the crap in the middle of the night"


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 1, 2005)

Got em jumpin around everywhere!!!A few other species as well....


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 1, 2005)

I love your setup there, looks very clean and spacious. 

I noticed that you have them inside, how do you find their noise?


----------



## tourett (Mar 1, 2005)

Menagerie said:


> I noticed that you have them inside, how do you find their noise?


The kids and I never hear it, but my missus says they keep her up all night sometimes. 
So no problems.
Tourett


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 1, 2005)

lol - have tried telling hubby that the sound of frogs croaking is one of the most soothing & happy noises in the world. Can't get him to believe me for some reason.


----------



## instar (Mar 1, 2005)

LOl its bloody annoying in the middle of a movie! 

Imagine this while watchin a really good part.......

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/inny/Freddo_Goin_Off.wmv


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Mar 7, 2005)

*frogs*

golden bell enclosure


----------



## herptrader (Mar 7, 2005)

We solved the humidity by mounting a tiny computer fan in the roof hood. Our front glass panel lifts out and there is a tinyu air gap not to far above ground level which is where the air gets drawn in.



instar said:


> Yup exactly, they dont really like it that humid, simplicity works well ive found. sorry to hear about your female


----------

